# Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht



## Poempel (16. August 2011)

*Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche einen leisen Blu-Ray Player, welcher auch 3D Filme abspielen kann. Außerdem soll er DVD upscaling (1080p) können und Anynet+ unterstützen.

Das ganze Internet und Youtube Zeug muss er nicht extra können, da das mein TV schon alles beherrscht. (wenn es dabei ist ist es aber nicht schlimm)

Das Budget liegt bei 150€. Der Samsung BD-D5500 gefällt mir gut, vllt hat den einer von euch und kann mir was über die Lautstärke sagen


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Der Panasonic BD75 soll auch gut sein, ich hab den Vorgänger BD65. Ich meine, der BD75 ist grundsätzlich identisch, kann aber eben u.a. auch 3D. Das upscaling von DVDs finde ich hervorragend, ich wusste neulich bei nem DVD/BD-Abend während des Films nicht, ob grad ne BD oder DVD drin war (hatten von der Videothek den einen Film als BD und den anderen als DVD bekommen). Von der Laustärke her hört man das Einlesen und Laden bei ner BD deutlich, aber beim Film selbst ist mir noch nie was aufgefallen (2-3m Sitzabstand).


----------



## Poempel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Der Panasonic BD75 kann kein 3D. 3D kann erst der Panasonic BDT-110.

Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Die Playstation 3 kann ich dir empfehlen


----------



## Poempel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

äh FAIL??? Ich such einen Blu Ray Player und keine 4 Jahre alte Spielekonsole  (die doch, soweit ich weiß, garkein 3D kann)


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2011)

Doch kann sie:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...-Filme-jetzt-verfuegbar-Update/Konsolen/News/

Und sie wurde auch schon oft in verschiedenen Foren und Zeitschriften für ihre Fähigkeiten als Blu-Ray player ausgezeichnet und zählt mit zu den besten Geräten.


----------



## T'PAU (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*



Poempel schrieb:


> Der Panasonic BD75 kann kein 3D. 3D kann erst der Panasonic BDT-110.
> 
> Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrungen?


Nicht ganz. Angefangen hat es mit dem BDT100 (den ich hier stehen habe). 
Gefällt mir persönlich besser als die Nachfolger 110 und 310, da ich nicht so auf slimline-Gehäuse stehe.
Wenn man nicht gerade per USB Videos abspielen will (da gibt's bessere Player, die kompatibler sind und NTFS können), kann ich das Gerät nur empfehlen.
Was _Anynet+_ ist.. k.A., ob der Pana das kann, hmm.


----------



## Poempel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Doch kann sie:
> Playstation 3: Firmware 3.5 für Blu-ray-3D-Filme jetzt verfügbar - Update - sony, ps3 playstation 3, blu-ray, film, 3d
> 
> Und sie wurde auch schon oft in verschiedenen Foren und Zeitschriften für ihre Fähigkeiten als Blu-Ray player ausgezeichnet und zählt mit zu den besten Geräten.


 
Okay ich will aber trotzdem keine PS3 



T'PAU schrieb:


> Was _Anynet+_ ist.. k.A., ob der Pana das kann, hmm.



Mit Anynet+ kann man den Player über den Fernseher steuern. Kann aber  auch sein dass es das nur bei Samsung gibt. Im Datenblatt von dem  Panasonic stehts nich drinnen. Das mit dem USB ist nicht schlimm, das  mache ich alles über den Fernseher. Wie leise ist der BDT 100 von dir?


----------



## Xion4 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Schau doch mal nach nem BDC 6900, ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber leise, schnell und hat 3d


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (17. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*



Poempel schrieb:


> äh FAIL??? Ich such einen Blu Ray Player und keine 4 Jahre alte Spielekonsole  (die doch, soweit ich weiß, garkein 3D kann)


 Wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*



Poempel schrieb:


> Das mit dem USB ist nicht schlimm, das  mache ich alles über den Fernseher. Wie leise ist der BDT 100 von dir?


Tja _leise_ ist immer subjektiv. Ich behaupte mal, dass *jeder* Blu-ray Player im BD-Betrieb deutlich vernehmbar ist, zumindest anfangs des Films. Die BD dreht halt schneller als 'ne CD/DVD, nach aussen hin aber (wie jede Scheibe in CLV, ausser die Laserdisc in CAV ) immer langsamer, hier beim Pana vernehmbar als nicht aufdringliches rauschen. Die Stepgeräusche des Lasers halten sich in Grenzen.
Hier mal (m)ein _professionelles_ Review zum BDT100: >> Klick << 

Oder mal die Rezension auf Amazon lesen (die mit den: _30 von 30 Kunden fanden..._).


----------



## Poempel (25. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Also ich habe jetzt den Samsung BD-D5500 bei mir stehen und bin recht zufrieden. Er ist ab einer Entfernung von 3m bei DVD´s nicht mehr zu hören. Er startet schnell und die Grundfunktionen kann man auch mit der Fernbedienung vom Fernseher steuern. 

Einziges Contra was mir grad aufgefallen ist: Wenn der Player aus ist und man mit dem Ohr ganz nah an den Player geht hört man ein fiepen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Ach Du Shice - wenn man ganz nah rangeht, hört man was? ^^ Tja, dann musst Du den entweder zurückgeben oder Dir wohl oder übel abgewöhnen, den Player beim Schlafen als Kopfkissen zu benutzen...  


Also, ein Fiepen, wenn man "ganz nah ran" geht, ist ja wohl kein Negativpunkt. Da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber: die Ladeschale meiner Harmony-Fernbedienung fiept echt wie wild, wenn die FB nicht draufliegt - ich hab mal im Wohnzimmer auf dem Sofa schlafen wollen, weil der Hund meiner Eltern hier übernachtet hat und ungern alleine im Zimmer ist, und dachte schon, ich hätte einen Tinnitus - erst als ich dann mal aufs Klo ging und das Fiepen lauter wurde, hab ich den Grund bemerkt: die Ladeschale, die ca. 5m vom Sofa weg stand...  gut: aus Stromspargründen lass ich das Ladeteil in der Regel eh nicht am Strom, aber ab und an vergisst man es halt, daher hab ich das erst bemerkt...


----------



## Poempel (25. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

naja wenn es sehr leise ist hört man es auch von der couch aus. Ist aber nicht schlimm, wollte es nur anmerken


----------



## king_kalle (26. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Samsung hat irgendwie ne blöde Bedienung. Da muss man erst auf der TV-Fernbedienung die Quelle zum Player wechseln. dann die Playerfernbedienung nehmen und den Player bedienen. Danach wieder zum TV oder Player für alles andere. Weil die Samsungbedienung des Players nur Ein/aus, Laut/leise und... glaub das wars kann.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Also, vlt musst Du nur was länger warten: bei mir scheint der Samsung-LCD nicht auf HDMI1 umzuschalten, wenn ich den BD-Player (Panasonic) einschalte. Aber nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden macht er es dann doch.


----------



## Poempel (26. August 2011)

*AW: Leiser 3D fähiger Blu-Ray Player gesucht*

Bei mir schaltet der TV sofort um. Wenn der TV aus ist und ich mache den BD-Player an geht der TV automatisch mit an. Is ganz lustig


----------

